# New! 3D Graphene Infused Ceramic Coating - Application Directions



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

New! 3D Graphene Infused Ceramic Coating - Application Directions


Here's a short video I made sharing how to install this coating PLUS some information from the chemists at 3D

*New! 3D Graphene Infused Ceramic Coating - Application Directions*






You can read about and see all the products, tools, pads and steps I used to detail this 1940 Ford Streetrod here,

*Christmas Detail - Graphene Ceramic Coating a 1940 Ford Streetrod!*


*1940 Ford 2-Door Sedan Streetrod - Body by Ford, Gloss and shine by 3D!*













-Mike Phillips


----------



## Sean Rodgers (26 d ago)

Mike Phillips said:


> New! 3D Graphene Infused Ceramic Coating - Application Directions
> 
> 
> Here's a short video I made sharing how to install this coating PLUS some information from the snaptube vidmate  chemists at 3D
> ...


looks awesome ! very nice and clean


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Sean Rodgers said:


> looks awesome ! very nice and clean


Thank you sir!

-Mike Phillips


----------

